# Palindromtest in Smalltalk



## GustavH (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich verzweifel gerade an dieser Problematik.

Und zwar soll ich für eine Klasse String eine unäre Methode isPalindrome definieren.

Allerdings werde ich nicht schlau, wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Es soll ein Eingabefenster erscheinen, in dem ein Wort eingegeben wird.

Diese Wort soll dann durch 'Wort' reverse mit dem Ursprungswort verglichen werden.

Danach soll die Ausgabe erfolgen, ob die zwei Wörter identisch , also ein Palindrom, sind.

Ein Tip oder eine Anleitung wäre echt nett, danke.


----------

